# Mesh lids, thoughts and replacements(?)



## Dakota (Mar 7, 2016)

I keep my Rose Hair in a 10-gallon tank with a hide and burrowing depth, however the lid is just some standard wire-top. I'll post a picture of what I'm talking about.

I also have one of these covering my 20-gallon tank for my Cobalt Blue, along with 8 or 9 inches of burrowing depth.

I've heard these mesh lids are "evil" and such. Apparently the Ts can get stuck on these. At night, my Rosie often manages to climb up the glass a ways, but I've never seen her on the lid.

The Cobalt never leaves the burrow, let alone tries to escape, but I keep a humidity towel over it anyway.

Should I be replacing these lids? If so, with what?


I keep my Avic Avic in an Exo-Terra Vertical Reptile setup, and the top is a very soft mesh. I'll also post a picture of the setup I keep him in.

Should that be replaced as well? I see the Pinktoe occasionally upside-down on the mesh, but it's too tightly-woven for him to get stuck, and he doesn't chew it or anything like that.

Thanks!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 7, 2016)

The problem with mesh lids is that tarantulas can get their tarsal claws stuck in them (tarsal claws are very small, so even if the mesh is tightly woven, it still has a possibility of getting stuck), and possibly lose a leg or worse, dangle, get loose and fall and suffer other injuries such as an abdominal rupture.  There has also been instances where tarantulas chew through mesh. They can get their fangs stuck too, chewing on mesh. Another thing about mesh lids is it ruins any type of micro-climate inside the enclosure, all the humidity just escapes through the top. I personally like cross-ventilation (vents on the side) regardless of species and husbandry as cross-ventilation promotes proper airflow without ruining the micro-climate. If you want to replace it, you can use plexi, and drill ventilation holes into it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dakota (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks!

@l


lalberts9310 said:


> I personally like cross-ventilation (vents on the side)


Now what are these vents made of? Are they mesh, or slits, or what? Thanks for the response!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dakota said:


> @l
> 
> Now what are these vents made of? Are they mesh, or slits, or what? Thanks for the response!


https://jamiestarantulas.com/image/catalog/adult acge arboreal.jpg

These are enclosures from jamies, they are made out of acrylic with ventilation holes drilled into the sides. It's just an example, not what I use since I'm from another country. I make my own enclosures for my adult specimens, using plexi (acrylic). Acrylic is easy to cut and drill holes into.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crlovel (Mar 8, 2016)

I have one of those Exo Terra terrariums, the 12x12x18. I found it for $20, which I thought to be a good price - now, I don't know what the hell to do with it. I can't drill holes in the sides, and as noted, the mesh lid needs replacing with acrylic - but it would still lack adequate cross ventilation. I have no idea what to do with this little tank.


----------



## Saark (Jan 8, 2017)

I've never had a problem with claws getting stuck and I use primarily Exo Terra terrariums. Climbing on the screen just never seems to occur, even with my arboreals. However, I had a mesh top like that on a ten gallon tank that I kept a B. smithi in and she actually got a fang ripped off because it got stuck in that mesh. It was terrible to find it stuck there and I don't know what I would have done had I found her actually struggling to get down  . The fang never did grow back right. This happened several years ago and she was still able to eat adult roaches but still... I switched to the wide screen top that's like 1/4in hardware cloth and then eventually to the Exo Terras.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 8, 2017)

Not seeing a T on the lid is poor reasoning to assume it doesn't happen unless you have eyes on your collection 24/7 anything is possible with Ts in their enclosures. Screen lids should be replaced with acrylic or similar.


----------



## Saark (Jan 8, 2017)

Seeing only one or two occurrences of a T on a screen top over ten+ years of keeping them is a fairly large amount of observational data to support the belief that the screen lids are safe. Regardless, it's certainly something to consider. Someone should make and sell them for folks that want to make the mod but lack the tools to work with acrylic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just take heavy duty  packing tape and put over the mesh.  Poke some holes in it for ventilation. Done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 9, 2017)

Saark said:


> I've never had a problem with claws getting stuck and I use primarily Exo Terra terrariums. Climbing on the screen just never seems to occur, even with my arboreals.


Rather than replace the Exo Terra screen lid with a custom-made lid, what I did was drape a thin sheet of cotton beneath the screen.  Before I did this, my Avics would occasionally climb onto the screen, and I worried that their claws would get stuck and/or that they would fall.

However, the sheet has effectively discouraged climbing on the ceiling.  I saw Skyler (the juvenile) try to climb onto the sheet once.  She seemed to immediately realize that she didn't have secure footing and moved back to the glass.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

Have a look at this thread.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/replace-screen-tops.289820/

The solution is straight forward enough and after seeing it ALL exo terra lids should be modified in my opinion. It's just not worth the risk however small.


----------



## Python (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been keeping arachnids for over 20 years and I'ved used screen covers the entire time (not exclusively). I do use a lot of lexan but I still have some screen covers in use. I've seen a few T's over the years climb on the screen but I've never had a problem. The wire is heavy duty so chewing doesn't seem to have any effect and the holes are slightly bigger than regular screen so I've never seen one get stuck. I do not use the standad screen covers as the wire is just to light to work for me. Mine are heavy screen with metal rims and that's the only type screen I use. I can see where problems could arise using the plastic rimmed fine mesh screen tops though. I've never liked those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeffrey Wade (Nov 25, 2019)

lalberts9310 said:


> The problem with mesh lids is that tarantulas can get their tarsal claws stuck in them (tarsal claws are very small, so even if the mesh is tightly woven, it still has a possibility of getting stuck), and possibly lose a leg or worse, dangle, get loose and fall and suffer other injuries such as an abdominal rupture.  There has also been instances where tarantulas chew through mesh. They can get their fangs stuck too, chewing on mesh. Another thing about mesh lids is it ruins any type of micro-climate inside the enclosure, all the humidity just escapes through the top. I personally like cross-ventilation (vents on the side) regardless of species and husbandry as cross-ventilation promotes proper airflow without ruining the micro-climate. If you want to replace it, you can use plexi, and drill ventilation holes into it.


I just had a custom made plexi lid w ventilation holes..my lady hasn't arrived yet but her home is ready


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 25, 2019)

That’s the way to do it...have the enclosure done and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a question. Is it the screen mesh lids that are bad? I see the exo terra's brought up all the time and I use them almost exclusively for my reptiles. I have another small 5 gallon aquarium that I bought a while ago that has a locking lid that has like solid metal mesh with no give. It is thick and stiff as a board but is ventilated like a screen would be. The whole thing is holes. Is this something that my t could get their tarsal claws stuck in or is that just the mesh that has give to it?


----------



## Jeffrey Wade (Nov 25, 2019)

Brachyfan said:


> I have a question. Is it the screen mesh lids that are bad? I see the exo terra's brought up all the time and I use them almost exclusively for my reptiles. I have another small 5 gallon aquarium that I bought a while ago that has a locking lid that has like solid metal mesh with no give. It is thick and stiff as a board but is ventilated like a screen would be. The whole thing is holes. Is this something that my t could get their tarsal claws stuck in or is that just the mesh that has give to it?


I believe it is more the danger the mesh has in terms of potential damage/injury of the T. 
Tarsal claws, and fangs could get caught..leg loss, or injuries from falls are the risk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 25, 2019)

The woven wire mesh is the problem. The woven mesh has pinch points where the wires overlap. Those pinch points are “V” shaped and will trap the tarantula's tarsal claws, and they won't let go...that is the danger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 26, 2019)

Brachyfan said:


> Is it the screen mesh lids that are bad?


It's woven mesh that is the problem as tarantulas can get their tarsal claws stuck at the points the wires come together, something like this would be fine though (this is what's used in the glass TSS arboreal enclosures)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Davies (Nov 26, 2019)

I dont keep my terrestrials in anything with mesh but is it okay to keep arboreals in these such enclosures?

I have a (will be separating once they get to a decent size) p regalis communal and I keep them in one of those cylindrical arboreal enclosures. @The Grym Reaper I think TSS sells them but I cannot click the link. 

I have always wondered if arboreals have the hooks as they just glide across any surface.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 26, 2019)

Brandon Davies said:


> I dont keep my terrestrials in anything with mesh but is it okay to keep arboreals in these such enclosures?


They can still get stuck but it's much less likely to occur than with terrestrials.



Brandon Davies said:


> I keep them in one of those cylindrical arboreal enclosures.


I know which enclosures you're on about (loads of bitching on FB about who owns the original design) and I'm not a fan of them tbh. No cross ventilation and only one little mesh vent in the lid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Brandon Davies (Nov 26, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> They can still get stuck but it's much less likely to occur than with terrestrials.


Okay at the minute I believe they are too small but they will be getting moved into separate enclosure after a molt or two.



The Grym Reaper said:


> I know which enclosures you're on about (loads of bitching on FB about who owns the original design) and I'm not a fan of them tbh. No cross ventilation and only one little mesh vent in the lid.


I thought it would've been handy at the time but it is just a hinderance now due to the fine mesh at the top water evaps fairly quickly even with the sub being fairly deep.

I'm gonna get some AMAC boxes for their individual housing.


----------

